# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Mεγάλο κλουβί για τρωκτικό

## Antigoni87

Καλησπέρα! Πρόκειται να μπει στην παρέα μας ένα νέο τρωκτικούλι, που ονομάζεται degu και είναι συγγενής με το τσιντσιλά! :Jumping0011: Ο Άγγελος φταίει που μας έβαλε το μικρόβιο, και τον ευχαριστούμεεεε!
Δυστυχώς στα κλουβιά που έχω για χάμστερ δε θα είναι άνετα, γιατί είναι μεγαλούτσικο ζωάκι, οπότε αν κάποιος έχει μεγάλο κλουβί με κάγκελα για τρωκτικά, πχ μεγέθους κλουβιού κουνελιού και πάνω, και δεν το χρειαζεται, ευπρόσδεκτο!

Επίσης, μπορεί και να μας το δανείσει μέχρι να βρούμε κάποιο οικονομικό να αγοράσουμε ή να φτιάξουμε ένα μόνοι μας.
Τέλος, μπορώ και να δώσω ως αντάλλαγμα κάποιο απλό κλουβί για χάμστερ! :Love0034:

----------

